# High End PSU User (ab 800W): welche Hardware betreibt ihr?



## Stefan@be quiet! (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute

Im Zuge der Entwicklung unseres neuen High-End Netzteiles würden wir gerne von euch erfahren, welche Konfiguration euer High-End Netzteil (ab 800W) versorgen darf.

Daher möchte ich euch bitten, eure Hardwarekonfiguration aufzulisten.

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung vorab!


----------



## Painkiller (24. Mai 2011)

Hier mal meine...

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ Noctua NH-D14
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
ASUS Matrix Platinum 5870 2GB
ASUS Xonar HDAV 1.3 Deluxe
8GB Corsair DDR3 1333MHz CL8 ( 4 x 2GB)
3 x Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA3
Samsung SH-B123L
Samsung SH-223C
Antec Twelvehundred

Hab ein GX800 von Cougar. 800W deshalb, weil ich mir die Option für Crossfire offenhalten will.


----------



## Manicmanuel (24. Mai 2011)

i7 950 @ 4,21 / Noctua NH-14D
Asus Rampage 3 Extreme
6 x 2 GB DDR3 Corsair GT 2133
ne Ladung Festplatten 4 oder 5 (habs jetzt nicht im Kopf)
2 Laufwerke
etwa 5-7 Lüfter (werden mehr wenn das Mountain Mods gehäuse endlich da ist)
Palit GTX 580 3 GB


Corsair HX 1000 W


----------



## widder0815 (24. Mai 2011)

i7 2600k bis zu *4950mhz* 1,5v
Asus ws Revolution
4gb G-skiLL 2133 1,65v | 2x Lüfter
2x gtx570 sLi bis zu *990/1100 mhz* 1,1v
2x 650gb HDD
WaKü | Phobya 260 12v | 10x 120mm Lüfter
1x BueRay Brenner 1x DVD Brenner

Netzteil | SuperFlowerGolden Green 90+ 800watt
Meine höchste Messung die ich mit den Messgerät hatte waren *710watt* aus der Dose.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute

Vielen Dank für eure Kommentare.

An dieser Stelle werde ich die Schließung dieses Threads veranlassen.


----------

